# What color



## BO MARZOAG (May 13, 2011)

What color these pigeons >>>


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

1 and 2 look to be variations of Blue T Pattern Kites with grizzle. So potentially toirteshells, However these birds are not great expressions.

#3 looks to be a blue with TS1

#4 maybe a dilute blue with TS1 and maybe some other TS genes. Hard to say with this one though. Could also have opal in the mix.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Evan is right, it's tough to tell. To my eyes, #3 looks like it could be Indigo and Dominant Opal or Dillute Indigo. #4 looks Dominant Opal or possibly Dillute Dominant Opal. Would help a lot to see pictures of the tail spread open.

Jim


----------



## BO MARZOAG (May 13, 2011)

This is another picture of the same pigeons in figure 3 and figure 4 shows the tail .
#3









#4


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would think as Jim said Indigo for number 3 and dom opal for number 4


----------



## BO MARZOAG (May 13, 2011)

Thanks to all .


----------

